# Kitchenaid KPF750 Food Processor Blade Freeplay?



## snap (Aug 22, 2010)

For those who might have that model food processor, we're interested on knowing how much rotational freeplay the main 12 cup blade should have on the shaft.

Ours seems to have about 30 degrees or 2" of motion at the blade tip but shows no signs of wear or breakage.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Are you saying the blade wobbles? Rising and falling about two-inches? 

Sounds like something very wrong to me. Any food processor I've ever seen has a blade that rotates in a stable plane.

On the other hand, is it possible that the blades are offset that amount? For instance, on my model (760), the main cutter is two blades mounted on opposite sides of a central shaft. One blade is 3/4 inch higher than the other. But there is no up-and-down movement of the blades when they rotate.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

As the OP said, "rotational freeplay", I would assume that "wobble" or "rise and fall" was not the problem, but that the blade could be "rotated" on the shaft nearly 30°, suggesting that there might be either shaft wear, unlikely, or the socket of the blade could be worn, more likely, but that "observation" shows neither type of wear.

Could be there is freeplay within the gear train?


KYHeirloomer said:


> Are you saying the blade wobbles? Rising and falling about two-inches? ...


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

That's why I asked, Pete. I was trying to envision what the OP meant.

Either way, though, it doesn't sound right.

On my 760 the free movement of the main blade is about a half-inch. Came that way from the factory, and hasn't changed over time. The mini-processor blade also has some free movement; but it's less than a quarter of an inch.

Snap: Have you asked KA about this? Their customer service is usually pretty good, and they'll probably get back to you fairly quickly.


----------



## snap (Aug 22, 2010)

What I am saying is the there is that much rotational play, not vertical wobble.

There is a tiny bit of vertical movement than can be induced.

It happens with both the main blade and dough blade in the large bowl, but there is very little movement of the little blade in the mini bowl.

I suppose since all 3 blades engage the same shaft, that must indicate that the shaft and gearing is ok.

There is virtually no lateral wobble of the shaft itself when gripped with the bowl off.

What I see under closer inspection, the blades are snug until they drop to the very bottom near the bowl, and then they get the questionable freeplay swing.

It seems to work ok but it just doesn't seem right.

It is a new unit, used 3 times for veggies and once for dough, both in the big bowl.

Will have to give KA a call.


----------

